# convert R22 evap coil to R410a - need TXV



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

I would come off of the $40 and buy a new valve.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am looking to buy a new TXV. Just need to know what will fit... do I need a genuine Carrier, that I having trouble finding, or are these threaded connections standard so a Goodman TXV or other brand will fit up to the distributor fitting?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

One more try on this with a simplified question: Can anyone identify the 3 ton Carrier/Bryant R410a TXV part number (and sources to purchase) that will fit up to the flare distributor connector on this R22 coil? ...or an alternative TXV that will fit up, if any.

Coil is a previously unused CNRVP3617ATA


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I beat on this some more and found the part #. Here it is in case anyone else needs it: 331709-755. I can't find a picture of it to see if it has the same flare connection on the distributor side as my current R22 TXV.


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

Those threaded fittings on the TEV outlet are typically either Aeroquip or Chatleff and utilize a white teflon gasket for sealing. Aeroquip and Chatleff are not interchangeable, and OEM's used both 1/2" and 5/8" versions. Sometimes you can find a MFG mark stamped into the brass part to help ID the type.

You might want to check Johnstone Supply or others for generic TEV once you determine exactly what fitting type the original had.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info DT.

I called Carrier and they referred me to the local distributor who supposedly has 6 of these in stock. I will drive by and have a look to see if it matches. I believe that the Carrier C(AorN)(RorP) coils are pretty much the same except for the TXV so hopefully the one for the CNPVP3617 will plug and play in my CNRVP3617, at least on the TXV outlet. We'll see....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Got the new TXV. Looks like a direct fit except it came with one of those handy dandy schrader connections on the EQ line. But of course my old coil doesn't have that. That would be far too easy. The EQ line is just brazed into the vapor line.

Never done this before. I am guessing the easiest way would be to cut off the schrader connector on the new TXV, then take my torch and soften up the braze and pull out the old line, then braze the new one in its place. Or would it be easier to cut, crimp, and braze shut the old one then braze the new one in a new 1/8" hole?


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

I have no experience on brazing so I won't attempt an answer on that. I can tell you the TEV OEMs cut the end of the EE tube at an angle, not straight across, as a bit of a safety net in case someone over inserts it and it ends up getting blocked by bottoming out on the inside of the suction line.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent tip. I know to try to stop it about half way thru but that is a nice fail safe. Thanks.

I can braze lines and such but never tried to pull one of those EQ lines out.



Done That said:


> I have no experience on brazing so I won't attempt an answer on that. I can tell you the TEV OEMs cut the end of the EE tube at an angle, not straight across, as a bit of a safety net in case someone over inserts it and it ends up getting blocked by bottoming out on the inside of the suction line.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You have to heat the suction line, not the eq line when removing and installing the new one.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds good. I was figuring I might have to keep the direct flame off that little line for fear of melting... but I am using just an oxy-air torch so blowing it away is less likely. Doing this on the bench with a brand new coil so easier than what you guys do in the field.

I'm glad I will be able to use this coil for my eventual upgrade. I'd rather not try to hawk it on e-bay or toss it. Don't like wasting perfectly good stuff.



Master of Cold said:


> You have to heat the suction line, not the eq line when removing and installing the new one.


----------



## AirstarFilters (Jul 5, 2010)

Push in some Cliplight Super Seal product and call it a day.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Superseal. A great product for clogging driers, cap tubes and txv's.


----------



## AirstarFilters (Jul 5, 2010)

Yet to experience. Lots if nay saying contractors , zero home or business owners. Used in automotive industry with smaller orifices for tears.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wait untill you have to clean it out of a system. You will have a much different opinion.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Master of Cold said:


> Just wait untill you have to clean it out of a system. You will have a much different opinion.


I learned that the hard way.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

AirstarFilters said:


> Yet to experience. Lots if nay saying contractors , zero home or business owners. Used in automotive industry with smaller orifices for tears.


Yep. And lots of those systems have been back to the shop to have their screens and orifices changed out.

The garage just down from me, makes lots of money on systems that have had leak stops put in them.


----------



## ashishm02 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Raylo,

I was wondering if you ever were able to install the Carrier coils in your R22 A/C HVAC system? If so, can you please tell me how it went? Was it do able? 

Also, I live in NJ and none of the local distributors are willing to sell me the coils. I called about 6 places. They all want to install it. Did you run into that issue?

Has anybody else faced this issue, where they are not willing to sell you parts? Its such a pain...


Thanks,
John M.


----------



## AirstarFilters (Jul 5, 2010)

What's your full unit model number , if the coil's available...we can get it. Funny how now we're learning about the real reason for clogged TXVs and screens - R410a breaking down the gasket / seals in the valves...NOTHING to do with Super Seal , A/C Leak Freeze and similar products.


----------



## ashishm02 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Airstar. I used a electronic leak detector and it seems like the evap coils are leaking. I am putting the UV dye in tomorrow to confirm, but 90% that the coils are leaking. The coil model number is: CNRVP3617ACA

Btw, is this normal practice for Carrier dealers? To not sell parts to consumers? Also, thats good to know about the R410A. Scary, but good to know...


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

AirstarFilters said:


> What's your full unit model number , if the coil's available...we can get it. Funny how now we're learning about the real reason for clogged TXVs and screens - R410a breaking down the gasket / seals in the valves...NOTHING to do with Super Seal , A/C Leak Freeze and similar products.


First I have heard of this. Can you share where you got the information from?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

It's not the refrigerant, it's an additive that was being added to the compressor oil from Copeland causing failed TXVs.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

roughneck said:


> It's not the refrigerant, it's an additive that was being added to the compressor oil from Copeland causing failed TXVs.


Did Emerson ever issue a final report? There was also a rumor of an unauthorized rust inhibitor coating change from suppliers of Copland compressor parts?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I think there was, but I'd have to look.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, after some initial reluctance one of the locals sold me the R-410A TXV. The coil I had purchased online ~2007 from AC Overstock.com or such. The coils were readily available online then and not that $$. (like ~$300)

But I decided to not replace the R22 condenser just then so I pumped it down, installed the coil with the pre-installed R22 TXV, evacuated and brought it back up. Also checked subcooling and dialed in the charge. Still going strong 4 years on from coil replacement, 19 years total on condenser. <probably just jinxed myself>

Good luck, I hope you can find the parts you need.



ashishm02 said:


> Hi Raylo,
> 
> I was wondering if you ever were able to install the Carrier coils in your R22 A/C HVAC system? If so, can you please tell me how it went? Was it do able?
> 
> ...


----------



## ashishm02 (May 21, 2015)

Oh wow, you kept the same compressor/condenser and had no issues? I was thinking if I can't get the R22 coil, I would buy a 410A coil and replace the TXV, but it just seems like a lot of work. Your way seems much easier


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

My only problem was a small leak in the original coil. I was toying with the idea of upgrading to a new R-410 2 stage condenser while doing the work, but opted for the cheaper quick fix.



ashishm02 said:


> Oh wow, you kept the same compressor/condenser and had no issues? I was thinking if I can't get the R22 coil, I would buy a 410A coil and replace the TXV, but it just seems like a lot of work. Your way seems much easier


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

AirstarFilters said:


> What's your full unit model number , if the coil's available...we can get it. Funny how now we're learning about the real reason for clogged TXVs and screens - R410a breaking down the gasket / seals in the valves...NOTHING to do with Super Seal , A/C Leak Freeze and similar products.



R410A does not break down seals or gaskets.

If you have a paper from any manufacturer stating it does. Post a copy of it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

ashishm02 said:


> Thanks Airstar. I used a electronic leak detector and it seems like the evap coils are leaking. I am putting the UV dye in tomorrow to confirm, but 90% that the coils are leaking. The coil model number is: CNRVP3617ACA
> 
> Btw, is this normal practice for Carrier dealers? To not sell parts to consumers? Also, thats good to know about the R410A. Scary, but good to know...


Standard practice not to sell parts to home owners unless they we're installing the part also.


----------



## ashishm02 (May 21, 2015)

But, why is that? Is there a specific reason behind it? 

Btw, Airstar, were you able to find the evap coil?

Thanks,
John M


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

ashishm02 said:


> But, why is that? Is there a specific reason behind it?


Back in the old days(and even now) a home owner/DIYer would buy a part. Damage it while installing it, or find out it wasn't the problem, and then want to return it for a full refund. The dealer can't get a refund for a part damaged during its installation. Nor can they sell a used part and make the profit they need to make to stay in business. Next, dealers are not retailers/over the counter stores.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

A little late now , but I will ask any way . When you brazed the line on to the TVX , dit you wrap the TVX in wet rags to prevent the heat from damaging the TVX ?

God bless
Wyr


----------

